
T-Mobile rootkits G2 phones - reinstalls locked-down OS after jailbreaking - gasull
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/10/05/t-mobile-sneaks-root.html
======
jamesbritt
Previously submitted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1768989>

~~~
gasull
Thanks, I missed it.

